
All Transactions are based on Trust - Reddit Case Study - danw
http://fourstarters.com/2007/06/12/all-transactions-are-based-on-trust-part-1/
======
davidw
Part of the problem, IMO, is that none of these sites purposefully aims for
the creation of small "communities within a community" of around 100 people
that seems to be a good number for people to deal with:

<http://journal.dedasys.com/articles/2007/06/11/dunbars-number-and-online-
communities>

~~~
danw
I'd be interested in seeing something build upon facebook. That way all your
most trusted friends are there.

~~~
run4yourlives
The problem with facebook, and/or linked in is that new ideas and friends are
what makes a community great.

When I use facebook, I only really add people I know in real life, since I
value privacy. When I use reddit, I want to learn about new things and
different ideas. I just want a certain level of discourse, that's all.

Find a way to guarantee an intelligent, targeted conversation while at the
same time allowing me to expand my sphere and you have a winner. Reddit tried
this using it's "recommended" page, but I think they have failed, primarily
because they don't place enough value in comments, IMO.

~~~
davidw
Right... it's not about simply isolating yourself with your real life friends
on line. There's no gain there. The trick would be to do something like this:

The site figures out what you like and adds you to some sort of group with
other like minded people. The members of this group don't change too often,
and you principally interact with them, although perhaps you see things of
interest to everyone on the site.

Shrug... if I had a clear vision of the answer, I'd try and build it:-)

~~~
rzwitserloot
Ah, yes, the old 'circle wanking' effect. Everyone vehemently agreeing with
each other. I'll be addressing exactly that problem with delicious' inbox in
part 2. I think I do have a solution of sorts, and I'd even go and build it,
but kinda busy with <http://tipit.to/> still :-P

I'll post part 2 later today!

------
rzwitserloot
Just posted part 2: <http://fourstarters.com/2007/06/14/all-transactions-are-
based-on-trust-part-2/>

------
NickDouglas
Would you join a Reddit that charged $5 a year and was invite only? You'd get
to invite five new users per year.

~~~
run4yourlives
I would have. I wouldn't now... the quality isn't there anymore.

~~~
NickDouglas
A new Reddit, not any existing one. Different name, different code, same
principle.

------
run4yourlives
Amen brother, Amen. Reddit is unfortunately broken as badly as all the others.

Can't wait for part two.

